
Microsoft was working on its own MacBook Touch Bar – The Verge - grzm
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/4/13518278/microsoft-adaptive-keyboard-concept-macbook-pro-touch-bar
======
grzm
From the article: _I asked Bathiche why Microsoft never turned this idea into
reality. "We did not build computers back then," explained Bathiche, who co-
created the Microsoft Surface, in a Twitter reply. "When we did start, we made
computers with touch screens."_

There is definitely a difference between the Apple and Microsoft approaches.
And while there's been a lot of consternation expressed about Apple's Touch
Bar, it's early days still on touch computing. Smartphones are a different
experience. And there does seem to be a place for the touch screen with a
keyboard. And there might be a place for an keyboard augmented with a touch
screen.

I wonder if we've gotten accustomed to the tech we have -- after all, it's
pretty exciting -- and think we've seen it all? What was the initial reaction
to the mouse?

